# can i make it or not honesty needed help if can



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

right cut long story short I let myself go quite bit over winter then my partner says she wants to do show (her first and mine) and says she want me to do with her as wants me there

now she is always in great shape and will easy be ready for a show but I have struggled due to coming from bad starting point

now I took some pics at 7 weeks ish out and now looking at them im not sure I will be ready

main thing I want is that im not going to get up and make fool for not being anywhere near ready as long as make show that will do me

will post few pics in trunks and be honest tell me if its not happening or not or think will squeeze in and not look stupid

pics taken 7 -8 weeks from show as can see little bit of belly fat witch is where I store and legs need bit off too

also will put pic of how was 16 weeks out so least know how hard worked to get where am now

cheers in advance for help starting to feel low about it as don't want to let her down am prepared to go rest of time on fish and chicken if have to every meal

also im about 81 kg ish so looking for under 80kg or if get as low as 75kg classic see how it goes

View attachment IMG_3502.JPG


View attachment IMG_3506.JPG


View attachment IMG_3515.JPG


View attachment IMG_3518.JPG


View attachment IMG_3272.JPEG


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Where and what div are u competing in, TBH you have done great BUT if i was you i would wait and put some more muscle on BUT you will look better the leaner you get.

Are u Natty ??


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Where and what div are u competing in, TBH you have done great BUT if i was you i would wait and put some more muscle on BUT you will look better the leaner you get.
> 
> Are u Natty ??


 looking for classic if can get down enough but if not under 80kg like said just want to get there and do myself bit proud

and no not natty but not run loads cycles

and said I really wasn't looking to compete this year but doing for misses as shes starting uni in sept for couple years so this is her only chance for few years and uni will take priority over training and diet so after this would look at couple years just adding size but I thought f**k it wil be experance no matter what do


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

you've made some good progress, should really give yourself a pat on the back mate. As for whether to compete or not i cant help you but im sure there are plenty of others who can advise.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Just give it your best mate and get your diet in good


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mate that's an amazing transformation. Fair play.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

let's see your Mrs condition?


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> let's see your Mrs condition?


 taken around same time

I put a spot light on but just washed her out so not great pic really


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Urgh, tv above fireplace :thumbdown:

But I love your flooring, honestly.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

thanksfloor been down ages getting hassle about changing it (women) and even I hate TV there bloody light is just above it and can always see a light spot on TV

I mean im electrician so could sort it but like most electricians im lazy when comes to work


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

A lot can be done in 8 weeks lol

r u asking what to run towards show to be in shape?

best


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> A lot can be done in 8 weeks lol
> 
> r u asking what to run towards show to be in shape?
> 
> best


 will take suggestions

so far just been on

test e 500mg

tren e 400mg

clen every other week

have tren a and test prop and avavar 50mg was thinking add all this last 5 weeks

and added T3 last week too and feel like helping loads only at 25 but thinking of going upto 50 as have well enough


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Your first show is a massive learning curve you have nothing to lose by doing it kick ass for 7 weeks then decide I stepped on stage after 11 months of bb training and did ok what I learnt from it has been immense and greatly helped bring my physique on only you can decide but it's better to have tried than never bothered imo and as said above you've come a long way may aswell kick on a notch best of luck


 yeah I will be there no matter what

have kicked up diet and added some extra cardio and feel like notice difference lately

will take some new pics weekend measure where I am


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

worked my arse off and would say im getting there this was taken last week and now have 10 days to go

just thought would update

View attachment IMG_3958.JPG


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Looking well mucka you certainly put the work in well done


 cheers mate have worked hard cant wait now getting excited


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Good lad that's what it's all about and as long as your learning and improving what's not too like


 ive defo learned so much about myself my body and my mind control feel like was hard but good experience and think going forward will be better and not be so slack with things and let myself get that far out of shape again so maybe next time wont be so hard


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Massive changes in a short period of time there mate, well done.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Ditto to the above. Great work, mate.

Whatever happens on the day, you should be very proud of that transformation.

Always remember though, you can't lose in this - you win or you learn. :thumbup1:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

andyebs said:


> worked my arse off and would say im getting there this was taken last week and now have 10 days to go
> 
> just thought would update
> 
> View attachment 132771


 Fvcking smashed it mate. Well done.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

well done fella, looking damn ripped. keep us updated with the competition.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

good job man, definitely a strong transfo! keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Who has a watercooler in their kitchen?!


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

thanks for replies and kind words

im pleased with work and learned dam lot so will just bring what I can on the day and enjoy it no matter what happens

and love my water cooler great in nice weather and no fluoride lol

the comp is this sunday

its UKBFF ultimate begginers stars of tomorrow

so small comp thought start hear as its show where can have the experience and never know chance with coming home with something lol


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Was going to pop to that event, but other plans turned up, going along to the one End of August as got some of the guys from our gym competing. Spectator not competing I struggle to get below 10% Bf


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

andyebs said:


> thanks for replies and kind words
> 
> im pleased with work and learned dam lot so will just bring what I can on the day and enjoy it no matter what happens
> 
> ...


 good luck mate - massive improvement from OP to your most recent pic well done!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

andyebs said:


> worked my arse off and would say im getting there this was taken last week and now have 10 days to go
> 
> just thought would update
> 
> View attachment 132771


 Holy s**t, killed it man

Well done and good luck :beer:


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

thanks mate just bringing me best now and starting carbs today so done all can do really

hears few shots when doing bit of posing practice no pump crap lighting but just really trying to get my stance and everything right as didn't realise how much goes into it

one thing ive really noticed is my left tricep is a lot smaller than right something will have to try balance out after

also many thanks and will keep posted about the day

View attachment IMG_3982.JPG


View attachment IMG_4063.JPG


View attachment IMG_4043.JPG


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice work, well done fella Good luck for the Weekend.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

With the first pics I was like, yeah, he's done fu**ing well but I think he might have to wait until next year to get on the stage... but a month later, it's nuts how much better you're looking, amazing how much difference being leaner makes. You'll do well I reckon mate


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Honestly NO, no legs no muscle just a small man with ideas out of his station also you look like your BP is through the roof!!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Honestly NO, no legs no muscle just a small man with ideas out of his station also you look like your BP is through the roof!!


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Ares said:


>


 what the f**k do you know wee man go look at your face or butt in the mirror tell me what you see and smell? s**t!! I won't even start on that piece of s**t physique you have go on son give it your best it will never be enough oh yeah nice touch with the pictures you can use a computer congratulations but can you pose? Can you lift ? No all you can do is post pretty little pictures your no bodybuilder your a joke at best


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Honestly NO, no legs no muscle just a small man with ideas out of his station also you look like your BP is through the roof!!


 He looks miles better than you.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> He looks miles better than you.


 Ha Ha Ha I wondered how long it would take super filt to jump on this lol, maybe in his dreams, what's with the name by the way? I take it DLT are your initials and BB is your imagination running wild go take your your lies and shove them up your arse druggie boozehound!!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Ha Ha Ha I wondered how long it would take super filt to jump on this lol, maybe in his dreams, what's with the name by the way? I take it DLT are your initials and BB is your imagination running wild go take your your lies and shove them up your arse druggie boozehound!!


 Who cares what it stands for he'll definitely be changing it to Druggie Boozehound


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Who cares what it stands for he'll definitely be changing it to Druggie Boozehound


 and here comes the fake natty so far up his arse ALL he tastes is DLT's s**t!!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> and here comes the fake natty so far up his arse ALL he tastes is DLT's s**t!!


 Fake natty?! lol cheers mate you've literally made my fu**ing day!


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Fake natty?! lol cheers mate you've literally made my fu**ing day!


 good for you, if your not you fu**ing should be look at you lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> and here comes the fake natty so far up his arse ALL he tastes is DLT's s**t!!


 Also you got your second personal pronoun and proper nouns mixed up bro, unless of course you meant I had dltbbs s**t up my own arse, somehow.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Also you got your second personal pronoun and proper nouns mixed up bro, unless of course you meant I had dltbbs s**t up my own arse, somehow.


 Sorry I never finished school I was too busy kicking the s**t out of little ******* like you!!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Ha Ha Ha I wondered how long it would take super filt to jump on this lol, maybe in his dreams, what's with the name by the way? I take it DLT are your initials and BB is your imagination running wild go take your your lies and shove them up your arse druggie boozehound!!


 Who are you to insult people, really? You're literally the biggest fu**ing loser on this forum. You're a drug addict, you're not allowed to see your own children, you don't have a job, you're plastered in pathetic poorly done tattoos, your IQ is LITERALLY sub 60, you're on grams of steroids and look natural and to top it all off you're so delusional you don't even REALIAE that any of what I've just said applies to you and actually think you're cool and buff. :lol:

Your whole existence is just absolutely comical. Bodybuilding is the one thing in your life you're actually passionate about and you haven't achieved any results whatsoever - OP looks MILES better than you!

But I'll tell you what, if you want to start arguments with random people on the forum and throw insults out how about I post that picture of your prescription that has your full name and location on it?


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Who are you to insult people, really? You're literally the biggest fu**ing loser on this forum. You're a drug addict, you're not allowed to see your own children, you don't have a job, you're plastered in pathetic poorly done tattoos, your IQ is LITERALLY sub 60, you're on grams of steroids and look natural and to top it all off you're so delusional you don't even realise that any of what I've just said applies to you. Your whole existence is just absolutely comical. Bodybuilding is the one thing in your life you're actually passionate about and you haven't achieved any results whatsoever - OP looks MILES better than you!
> 
> But I'll tell you what, if you want to start arguments with random people on the forum and throw insults out how about I post that picture of your prescription that has your full name and location on it?


 On you go you speak so much crap it's comical, the very fact you still have it makes me think you maybe hard for me I don't hide my face or name so go on then I have nothing to lose you fu**ing c**t!


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Steven Capon


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Sorry I never finished school I was too busy kicking the s**t out of little ******* like you!!


 Aye so you were lol. You never finished school for the same reason you don't work for a living, cause you're a fu**ing waste of space :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Aye so you were lol. You never school for the same reason you don't work for a living, cause you're a fu**ing waste of space :lol: :lol: :lol:


 lol I don't need a job


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Steven Capon












Just look at that face, a 30 something year old high school drop out who's role models are GH15 and Bostin Loyd, you seriously couldn't write this stuff. :lol:


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Aye so you were lol. You never school for the same reason you don't work for a living, cause you're a fu**ing waste of space :lol: :lol: :lol:


 pot kettle black


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> lol I don't need a job


 Sure, you don't NEED one. It's just that most of us like to earn our own money so we don't have to live in squalor like you.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Just look at that face, a 30 something year old high school drop out who's role models are GH15 and Bostin Loyd, you seriously couldn't write this stuff. :lol:


 lol not 30 and none of them are my role models dickhead, I don't have role models god is god and bostin speaks the truth


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Sure, you don't NEED one. It's just that most of us like to earn our own money so we don't have to live in squalor like you.


 what the f**k do you know I live very comfortably thanks


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> what the f**k do you know I live very comfortably thanks


 Yep, your rancid un-decorated council bedsit looked VERY comfortable in your pics mate. :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> good for you, if your not you fu**ing should be look at you lol


 Just seen this one. Sorry pal the compliment still stands, nice try though.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Yep, your rancid un-decorated council bedsit looked VERY comfortable in your pics mate. :lol:


 that was months ago and one room, bro my family are rich my folks literally live in a mansion with an acre of land what you on idiot??


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Just seen this one. Sorry pal the compliment still stands, nice try though.


 ok if you say so lol!


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

poor lads thread lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> that was months ago and one room, bro my family are rich my folks literally live in a mansion with an acre of land what you on idiot??


 Don't you realise that you're a running joke on the forum and EVERYBODY thinks you're a bellend? You've already rage quit 5 times, why not just f**k off permanently snd concentrate on actually trying to gain some muscle?


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Don't you realise that you're a running joke on the forum and EVERYBODY thinks you're a bellend? You've already rage quit 5 times, why not just f**k off permanently snd concentrate on actually trying to gain some muscle?


 your fu**ing so funny, do you think I care seriously! No one on here even lifts it's a joke this site a bunch of talkers you will eat your words bum boy!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> your fu**ing so funny, do you think I care seriously! No one on here even lifts it's a joke this site a bunch of talkers you will eat your words bum boy!


 I won't eat my words because even if you end up as big as Dallas McCarver you're still a low IQ mong who posts pictures on bodybuilding forums wearing a clown mask.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I won't eat my words because even if you end up as big as Dallas McCarver you're still a low IQ mong who posts pictures on bodybuilding forums wearing a clown mask.


 good lad well done!!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> that was months ago and one room, bro my family are rich my folks literally live in a mansion with an acre of land what you on idiot??


 Lol what you on did you no say you were a cockney from east London at one point. You're a fantasist is what you are :lol:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> your fu**ing so funny, do you think I care seriously! *No one on here even lifts it's a* *joke* this site a bunch of talkers you will eat your words bum boy!


 :confused1: You've got to try harder than that. We expect more from out trolls on this site.

@DLTBB @Sphinkter @Ares I'm all out of likes. F**king made me laugh though. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Honestly NO, no legs no muscle just a small man with ideas out of his station also you look like your BP is through the roof!!


 who put 50p in the dickhead ...


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> who put 50p in the dickhead ...


 You, the tax payer.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

YAY angry clown Ste is back, the new calm polite Ste was boring


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> :confused1: You've got to try harder than that. We expect more from out trolls on this site.
> 
> @DLTBB @Sphinkter @Ares I'm all out of likes. F**king made me laugh though. :lol:


 Bellend


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> who put 50p in the dickhead ...


 The tax payer lmfao


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Lol what you on did you no say you were a cockney from east London at one point. You're a fantasist is what you are :lol:


 South east, DIMLO


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> You, the tax payer.


 He He He


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

superpube said:


> YAY angry clown Ste is back, the new calm polite Ste was boring


 Damn straight you cu**s better be ready


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> I would suck your bellend


 Sounds nice. PM numbers?


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Sounds nice. PM numbers?


 A pillow biter too! Dirty bastard


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> South east, DIMLO


 East, south east what's your point? People who grow up in mansions with "an acre" of land don't drop out of school cause their too busy doin people in (lol) or end up living in a council scheme in Aberdeen working out in a dungeon round the back.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> East, south east what's your point? People who grow up in mansions with "an acre" of land don't drop out of school cause their too busy doin people in (lol) or end up living in a council scheme in Aberdeen working out in a dungeon round the back.


 Ok mate, I'm not a scumbag liar like you so I have no reason to lie like you


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

This is there downstairs bathroom


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

I've doubled the popularity of your mans thread lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Ok mate, I'm not a scumbag liar like you so I have no reason to lie like you


 A scum bag liar? Wtf are you slevering about :lol:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> East, south east what's your point? People who grow up in mansions with "an acre" of land don't drop out of school cause their too busy doin people in (lol) or end up living in a council scheme in Aberdeen working out in a dungeon round the back.


 since hes been posting hes claimed he was from essex, was a cockney from east london, was from south london and also at one point hertfordshire. seems he just cannot make his mind up.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> since hes been posting hes claimed he was from essex, was a cockney from east london, was from south london and also at one point hertfordshire. seems he just cannot make his mind up.


 Lewisham, Stevenage, WGC, Hatfield, Highlands, Aberdeen, that's them all, anything else??


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> what the f**k do you know wee man go look at your face or butt in the mirror tell me what you see and smell? s**t!! I won't even start on that piece of s**t physique you have go on son give it your best it will never be enough oh yeah nice touch with the pictures you can use a computer congratulations but can you pose? Can you lift ? No all you can do is post pretty little pictures your no bodybuilder your a joke at best


 I may have this etched onto a plaque for my home; never before have I witnessed such poignancy!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Lewisham, Stevenage, WGC, Hatfield, Highlands, Aberdeen, that's them all, anything else??


 you missed out essex and east london.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> This is there downstairs bathroom
> View attachment 133170





















Just LMAO at your existence buddy boyo.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Lewisham, Stevenage, WGC, Hatfield, Highlands, Aberdeen, that's them all, anything else??


 So that's 4 restraining orders?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> This is there downstairs bathroom
> View attachment 133170


 Spelt *there *wrong.

IQ confirmed.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Just LMAO at your existence buddy boyo.


 Your HARD for me my man!!


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> So that's 4 restraining orders?


 6 actually


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

boutye911 said:


> Spelt *there *wrong.
> 
> IQ confirmed.


 Gone over this already knobhead


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm the one you love to hate but I'm out, I feel sorry for the OP in 16 hours I've generated more posts than his entire thread.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> I'm the one you love to hate but I'm out, I feel sorry for the OP in 16 hours I've generated more posts than his entire thread.


 No one gives two hoots, go back to your dungeon and go on living the narrow life that you have at all our expenses. P1ss off.

The op has done fantastic, such a great transformation! You're so bad for name calling at a guy who never did anything to offend you!


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

RedStar said:


> No one gives two hoots, go back to your dungeon and go on living the narrow life that you have at all our expenses. P1ss off.
> 
> The op has done fantastic, such a great transformation! You're so bad for name calling at a guy who never did anything to offend you!


 I never called the OP anything so f**k off and get your facts straight dickhead


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> I never called the OP anything so f**k off and get your facts straight dickhead


 Maybe not but "small man with ideas above his stations" is hardly a compliment, and in any case is a pure brass can coming from you.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Maybe not but "small man with ideas above his stations" is hardly a compliment, and in any case is a pure brass can coming from you.


 Just saying it how it is, I got ragged on from the start here I got told it's how it is here, the op asked for honesty and I gave it him I don't bullshit no one. Only I know my size and condition now as there ain't no pics of me up and certainly none up to date so again let's leave the poor lads thread alone, I can set one up if you like? Ragging on BIG DADDY STE??


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Just saying it how it is, I got ragged on from the start here I got told it's how it is here, the op asked for honesty and I gave it him I don't bullshit no one. Only I know my size and condition now as there ain't no pics of me up and certainly none up to date so again let's leave the poor lads thread alone, I can set one up if you like? Ragging on BIG DADDY STE??


 Last pic i seen you looked not even half as good as OPs latest, and you were giving it big licks.

No one asked for your opinion or wants it, it's worthless because you haven't got the first idea what you're talking about.

That's why I've chimed in on this thread, i kinda felt sorry for you for a bit now I just think you're a bell end.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Last pic i seen you looked not even half as good as OPs latest, and you were giving it big licks.
> 
> No one asked for your opinion or wants it, it's worthless because you haven't got the first idea what you're talking about.
> 
> That's why I've chimed in on this thread, i kinda felt sorry for you for a bit now I just think you're a bell end.


 Your justifying why you constantly follow me around here with DLT like a couple of bum boys, if that's the case he is in much much better shape than you!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Your justifying why you constantly follow me around here with DLT like a couple of bum boys, if that's the case he is in much much better shape than you!


 Why don't you do everybody on the forum a huge favor and just f**k off Steven? You're a joke, your opinion isn't valued one little bit and you contribute absolutely nothing to the forum. Your physique is laughable for the amount of drugs you use and you can barely string a coherent sentence together, you have no business here.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Why don't you do everybody on the forum a huge favor and just f**k off Steven? You're a joke, your opinion isn't valued one little bit and you contribute absolutely nothing to the forum. Your physique is laughable for the amount of drugs you use and you can barely string a coherent sentence together, you have no business here.


 me bro I'm NATTY. I'm just giving back what I got, like I said I know my condition and size not you, get me banned then big man!


----------



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> me bro I'm NATTY.


 Yeah we can tell. :whistling:


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Bayes93 said:


> Yeah we can tell. :whistling:


 fu**ing hilarious coming from you little man.


----------



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

i dont need to run a gram of gear a week to look exactly the same


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm running no gear!!


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Starz said:


> Past couple of pages was savage. :lol:


 I'm done on this boys thread I'll set the other thread up for you all later.

Bye bye then


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> I'm done on this boys thread I'll set the other thread up for you all later.
> 
> Bye bye then


 Cant wait

getting boring now Ste


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> This is there downstairs bathroom
> View attachment 133170


 So a mansion to you is a house with a downstairs bathroom? You really are a tragic human being.

Tell your folks to have Jeeves give that mirror a wipe, it's manky.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> me bro I'm NATTY.


 A natural fu**ing idiot :lol:


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Honestly NO, no legs no muscle just a small man with ideas out of his station also you look like your BP is through the roof!!


 thank you for your encouragement I can tell the kind of person you are

and thanks to those who shut him down I really felt no need to even blow up this thread like that

I tried to achieve something and worked hard to get there and very pleased and proud of what I have done


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

hear is some pics of myself and misses at show we both didn't place but loved the experience although my nerves very much got the better of me and looked better days before show than on the day but its all learning curve and hopefully next time will improve in all parts from body shape size and posing and controlling myself

I think my partner looked great but then very much in love so don't see much else will let you be judge

have to say the winner of class very much deserved it and was miles ahead and could also vacuum (cant beat that was impressed myself)

View attachment IMG_4240.JPG


View attachment IMG_4206.JPG


View attachment IMG_4213.JPG


View attachment IMG_4219.JPG


View attachment IMG_4221.JPG


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

the misses pics

oh im far left in red trunks and she if far right in green bikini

View attachment IMG_4239.JPG


View attachment IMG_4238.JPG


View attachment IMG_4235.JPG


View attachment IMG_4233.JPG


View attachment IMG_4230.JPG


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> With the first pics I was like, yeah, he's done fu**ing well but I think he might have to wait until next year to get on the stage... but a month later, it's nuts how much better you're looking, amazing how much difference being leaner makes. You'll do well I reckon mate


 thanks mate bloody worked my socks off now if can be that into it im going to stick with taking this properly and never get in that bad shape again and just improve and think now ill put mind to it I will do a lot better


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

andyebs said:


> thank you for your encouragement I can tell the kind of person you are
> 
> and thanks to those who shut him down I really felt no need to even blow up this thread like that
> 
> I tried to achieve something and worked hard to get there and very pleased and proud of what I have done


 no one shot me down there a bunch of mugs who don't like coz I'm honest, the fact you didn't place in the beginners class is nothing to be proud of, go hard or go HOME!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> no one shot me down there a bunch of mugs who don't like coz I'm honest, the fact you didn't place in the beginners class is nothing to be proud of, go hard or go HOME!


 Well look at it this way - he's stepped on stage, had fun, bonded with his wife, learned a lot and got in to fantastic shape for the summer. What do you have to show for yourself? A Tramadol prescription, a s**t tattoo, an empty wallet, a bloated physique and a house that looks like it's from the set of Shameless. You wouldn't know what hard work was if it bit you on your gyno ridden nipples, now do us all a favour and piss off.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Well look at it this way - he's stepped on stage, had fun, bonded with his wife, learned a lot and got in to fantastic shape for the summer. What do you have to show for yourself? A Tramadol prescription, a s**t tattoo, an empty wallet, a bloated physique and a house that looks like it's from the set of Shameless. You wouldn't know what hard work was if it bit you on your gyno ridden nipples, now do us all a favour and piss off.


 You got a big fu**ing mouth on the net ay BLT your a fu**ing scum bag who gets kicks trying to tell people what to do when they don't agree they get s**t from you and your maggot's. No gyno here knob cheese why do you still have a picture of my face??? I'm really worried about the answer but we all know what it is don't we BLT and the Batty Boys BLTBB makes sense now mate!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> You got a big fu**ing mouth on the net ay BLT your a fu**ing scum bag who gets kicks trying to tell people what to do when they don't agree they get s**t from you and your maggot's. No gyno here knob cheese why do you still have a picture of my face??? I'm really worried about the answer but we all know what it is don't we BLT and the Batty Boys BLTBB makes sense now mate!


 Thanks for confirming that you are sub 70 IQ with that 11 year old child tier response you clampet.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FIIIIGGGGGHHHHTTTTTT


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Thanks for confirming that you are sub 70 IQ with that 11 year old child tier response you clampet.


 What's that BLT? You get your jollies with a picture of my face? ****ung chi chi man!


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

mrwright said:


> FIIIIGGGGGHHHHTTTTTT


 LOVE TOO


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Hat off to you and your misses, Well done onwards and upwards you will place at the next one for sure, keep at it fella.Looking at those pics you might not have placed but i reckon you were fourth for sure.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

Eddias said:


> Hat off to you and your misses, Well done onwards and upwards you will place at the next one for sure, keep at it fella.Looking at those pics you might not have placed but i reckon you were fourth for sure.


 many thanks been waiting for score cards to see where I was I was hoping but don't mind think my back was one of the best but need so much work but standing there I can now see my faults and areas need to improve and will stick to this now and give it some dedication as feel I haven't really bothered I just lifted before with no goal or diet or care for things I haven't give it my all which me and my partner have no agreed we will do together

also my partner has only been training for say 1 1/2 so what she has done shocks me where I have lazy trained with no real diet for 4 years or so but we are going to take it to next level and be back better next time

will say this really brought us close together and loved the experience and to share with partner has made all the more special maybe next year go for one where have couples class im sure seen them about


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> no one shot me down there a bunch of mugs who don't like coz I'm honest, the fact you didn't place in the beginners class is nothing to be proud of, go hard or go HOME!


 no need to be such a hater just because your the one who has gone home

please there is no need to hate if you see faults its cool to say mate you need this or need to be better there but your mannor and way you go about things I feel your very angry and want to take it out on anybody

surely you can be happy for people who tried to achieve something and you never fail till you stop trying

but many thanks for your imput


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

andyebs said:


> no need to be such a hater just because your the one who has gone home
> 
> please there is no need to hate if you see faults its cool to say mate you need this or need to be better there but your mannor and way you go about things I feel your very angry and want to take it out on anybody
> 
> ...


 Look pal I ain't gone home when I compete next year I will smash the class and I ain't a hater, I suggest you go back to my original post there was a huge backlash after from BLT and his little arsehole buddy then everyone jumped in, I Was only defending myself from the clique of haters and they have been from the start!


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

andyebs said:


> many thanks been waiting for score cards to see where I was I was hoping but don't mind think my back was one of the best but need so much work but standing there I can now see my faults and areas need to improve and will stick to this now and give it some dedication as feel I haven't really bothered I just lifted before with no goal or diet or care for things I haven't give it my all which me and my partner have no agreed we will do together
> 
> also my partner has only been training for say 1 1/2 so what she has done shocks me where I have lazy trained with no real diet for 4 years or so but we are going to take it to next level and be back better next time
> 
> will say this really brought us close together and loved the experience and to share with partner has made all the more special maybe next year go for one where have couples class im sure seen them about


 We all win in different ways, and yes being number one on a podium is a great feeling, but you have won something much better.

"will say this really brought us close together and loved the experience and to share with partner has made all the more special maybe next year go for one where have couples class im sure seen them about"

And that my friend is a way to a happy fulfilled life. sadly not everyone can see that.


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

I am guessing Big Daddy STD comes from Pompey or Southampton- common use of "dimlo"


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

@BIG DADDY STE stay out of this thread.

If you have an issue pm me.

Everyone else, please do not tag big daddy ste back in to the thread or reply to a message.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

good work pal! i remember my first show i was nervous as hell thinking things over in my head. it takes a different brand to compete or get in stage ready condition so hats off to you. just because you didnt place means very little also maybe on the day you just werent what they were looking for! either way continue going forwards and learn from it pal!


----------



## Swifty88 (Feb 6, 2016)

well done to you and your wife you both gained experience from your first show which is a big plus and you both achieved a goal you both set out together so be proud of that and remember 90% of people wouldnt have the balls to do a show like you did so ignore the dickhead on here!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

andyebs said:


> thanks mate bloody worked my socks off now if can be that into it im going to stick with taking this properly and never get in that bad shape again and just improve and think now ill put mind to it I will do a lot better


 Stick to shorter bulking and cutting phases if you wanna stay leaner year-round mate, I've been doing this and it's a bit of a head-f**k at first when you just get used to bulking and then all of a sudden you're cutting again but you never get out of shape and you keep getting bigger. Also after bulking for such a long time I'd just get used to eating loads and I'd be hungry all the time by the time it came to cutting season, never going back to that again.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

andyebs said:


> thank you for your encouragement I can tell the kind of person you are
> 
> and thanks to those who shut him down I really felt no need to even blow up this thread like that
> 
> I tried to achieve something and worked hard to get there and very pleased and proud of what I have done


 I say big well fu**ing done to both you and your Mrs. My Mrs used to compete when we first met, and whilst we used to train together I never had the balls to step on stage or the mindset to get ripped enough so I respect anyone who goes that far irrespective of where they place. Ignore the likes of the hater on in here he picks on one from time to time it seems. Hopefully MODS will deal with it.

wish you both all the best for the future


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

Mayzini said:


> I say big well fu**ing done to both you and your Mrs. My Mrs used to compete when we first met, and whilst we used to train together I never had the balls to step on stage or the mindset to get ripped enough so I respect anyone who goes that far irrespective of where they place. Ignore the likes of the hater on in here he picks on one from time to time it seems. Hopefully MODS will deal with it.
> 
> wish you both all the best for the future


 thanks misses has got bug for it shes already on new program for improvements so next year im sure we will come back better


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

andyebs said:


> thanks misses has got bug for it shes already on new program for improvements so next year im sure we will come back better


 Well count me in if u do another log ! Keep At it


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

WELL DONE MATE, Ignore the tits on here putting you down, I was skeptical when i 1st saw your pics BUT well you shut me up.

You trained, you dieted, You competed and you fell more in love with your missus.

TOP JOB


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

oh I got score sheet and im not too clued up on scores

the first and second place run away with it

1st was 3 points 2nd was 6points

then 3rd 4th and 5th was 11,12,13 points so I assume that's close so I was in the mix I think


----------



## Beefcake91 (May 30, 2016)

The less points you get the better mate.

You done awesome mate, regardless of winning/placing. Stepping on that stage Infront of people takes a s**t load of nerves. You'll do well if you come back and do it again.


----------

